# New Expo



## benjikan (Nov 19, 2007)

I have just been asked to sell two of my images in the same gallery as Helmut Newton and Horst B. Horst.

Check it out...

Benjamin Kanarek

http://www.photovintage.fr/


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 19, 2007)

fantastic news!!


----------

